
Show HN: Remotewise working resources - olly-thomas
https://remotewise.io
======
olly-thomas
Hey Hackernews!

My names Olly (a Designer from the UK). I’ve been a long time lurker on
Hackernews but now I finally have something to share with the community. I’m
excited and a little nervous, but I guess that’s natural right!? Along with my
friend Oliver (Developer, Sweden/Japan) we have been working on Remotewise.io.
It’s a new resource and learning platform dedicated to remote work.

We’ve both been working remotely for most of our careers. Over this time
remote work has been gaining huge momentum as a viable and desirable way to
work and we believe it’s the future. We’ve been working on this during our
evenings and weekends in between our full-time remote roles, so we’re really
excited to be putting it out for you guys. We’d really appreciate any feedback
as I’m sure many of you are remote workers yourselves or thinking about going
that route.

You can check it out here: [https://remotewise.io](https://remotewise.io)

So, why did we create Remotewise.io? We noticed it was often tricky and time
consuming to find quality and relevant content about remote work and the
companies which champion it. We wanted to create a focused, discoverable and
beautifully curated list of resources so that you can learn from the leaders
in the industry, what it takes to work as a highly effective remote team and
how to nurture a healthy remote culture. We see the site as a learning and
discovery platform that in the process helps you find the best company fit for
you, hopefully taking the pain out of searching for that perfect remote role.

We’re launching a weekly newsletter too so if you’re into it sign up and
receive the latest updates.

We’d love to hear your feedback as it’s really early days for us and we’re
excited about where we could take it. You can also reach us at
hello@remotewise.io or tweet us @remotewise.

Massive thanks, Olly & Oliver

------
olly-thomas
As a note - I messed up and posted as the wrong type of thread the first time
I posted this and not a "Show HN". My bad, sorry!

We genuinely would love all of your feedback!

